# Very early bfp's :). (Update- don't think I'm pregnant anymore :(



## Mummy92

So excited and I'm not even due my period yet :)


----------



## Mummy92

Very faint I know but the lines are there :)


----------



## crazylady5

yay!!! i'd say its def + congrats!! x


----------



## Mummy92

Thankyou :)


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations! x


----------



## jbk

Congrats!! H & H 9 Months!!


----------



## iwantpeace

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Mummy92

Thankyou everyone:) so I'm not seeing things? The lines are there lol :) x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## txrangersfan

They are definitely there!! Congrats!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## angel2010

They are faint, but still visible! Congrats!!!


----------



## Betheney

congratulations!! If you're due in Jan come and join us https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats x


----------



## Achelois

Definitely there you are going to be a mummy!!! CONGRATS! x


----------



## shortie58

I can see the lines defo pregnant huge congrats xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Mummy92

Thankyou everyone :) xx


----------



## Mummy92

I don't understand it. My period was due yesterday ad I tested again today hoping to get stronger lines. But there was nothing!!! :( Im so confused as yesterday I had really bad nausea like how I did with my son. And I've got like a million other symptoms.

I used a tesco cheap one. I'm gonna buy a clear blue today. 

Anyone know what could be going on? So low now


----------



## mrs n

Mummy92 said:


> I don't understand it. My period was due yesterday ad I tested again today hoping to get stronger lines. But there was nothing!!! :( Im so confused as yesterday I had really bad nausea like how I did with my son. And I've got like a million other symptoms.
> 
> I used a tesco cheap one. I'm gonna buy a clear blue today.
> 
> Anyone know what could be going on? So low now

get a digi if your past due and see the words,ive seen so many evaps and false i dont think i would believe them anymore but the lines were there so just do that or a frer xxxxx go luck and fx'd xxx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i got my :bfp: last night at 750 pm at 9DPO.... congrats to alll you ladies!! whens everyone due


----------



## Mummy92

mrs n said:


> Mummy92 said:
> 
> 
> I don't understand it. My period was due yesterday ad I tested again today hoping to get stronger lines. But there was nothing!!! :( Im so confused as yesterday I had really bad nausea like how I did with my son. And I've got like a million other symptoms.
> 
> I used a tesco cheap one. I'm gonna buy a clear blue today.
> 
> Anyone know what could be going on? So low now
> 
> get a digi if your past due and see the words,ive seen so many evaps and false i dont think i would believe them anymore but the lines were there so just do that or a frer xxxxx go luck and fx'd xxxClick to expand...


I went out and bought 2 normal clear blue tests and 1 digi. Did both the test which came out negative :( gonna do the digi in the morning. Thanks for the positive thoughts xxx


----------



## mrs n

Mummy92 said:


> mrs n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy92 said:
> 
> 
> I don't understand it. My period was due yesterday ad I tested again today hoping to get stronger lines. But there was nothing!!! :( Im so confused as yesterday I had really bad nausea like how I did with my son. And I've got like a million other symptoms.
> 
> I used a tesco cheap one. I'm gonna buy a clear blue today.
> 
> Anyone know what could be going on? So low now
> 
> get a digi if your past due and see the words,ive seen so many evaps and false i dont think i would believe them anymore but the lines were there so just do that or a frer xxxxx go luck and fx'd xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I went out and bought 2 normal clear blue tests and 1 digi. Did both the test which came out negative :( gonna do the digi in the morning. Thanks for the positive thoughts xxxClick to expand...

do your digi and fx'd for you if not keep your chin up high and go for it next month and aim for a new year baby xxxxxx


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Sometimes that happens, I have heard similar storries how some ladies have tested early and got a BFP and then tested again and got nothing BUT it can just mean that your hormone levels are low on that particular day or whatever.. Dont loose hope my dear 
GL Girl xx
**Lots of baby dust**


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg

and im still pregnant ladies.....good luck to alll trying for your :bfp:

:dust: to alll


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

hope you got the news you wanted, good luck!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i found out im further along than i thought i was!! im 8weeks4days i thought i was only 6 1/2 weeks!!
thank you


strdstkittenx said:


> hope you got the news you wanted, good luck!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey stardustkittenx how are you???


strdstkittenx said:


> hope you got the news you wanted, good luck!


----------

